
The IRS Has Been Using Bitcoin Tracking Software Since 2015 - anthraxstars
https://www.coindesk.com/irs-using-bitcoin-tracking-software-since-2015/
======
nsnick
This is why ZCash was invented

~~~
charleyhine
A very small percentage of ZCash transactions are private at this time. 38
were relayed in the past 24 hours:
[https://explorer.zcha.in/statistics/usage](https://explorer.zcha.in/statistics/usage)

